# Question on Black Pagoda Universal Light (FeatherBrite)



## jordanrw260 (Nov 5, 2008)

Hi, I was looking at birdguys.com and came across this product listed below. Do you think my pet pigeon would benefit from this product at all? Cause I have him in my apt against the wall where he does not get any sun light at all. And he will be indoors with me. Thanks for any opinions.

Black Pagoda Universal Light (FeatherBrite)

http://www.birdguys.com/black-pagoda-universal-light.html


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

jordanrw260 said:


> Hi, I was looking at birdguys.com and came across this product listed below. Do you think my pet pigeon would benefit from this product at all? Cause I have him in my apt against the wall where he does not get any sun light at all. And he will be indoors with me. Thanks for any opinions.
> 
> Black Pagoda Universal Light (FeatherBrite)
> 
> http://www.birdguys.com/black-pagoda-universal-light.html


yes, yes and yes....cool product...alot of the pet owners that can not get their birds out in the sun need this....


----------



## jordanrw260 (Nov 5, 2008)

sesamestick said:


> FYI, Please be aware that it takes twelve (12) hours under these bulbs (as close as 12 inches to receive the benefits of the full spectrum lighting) to equal the benefits of just one hour of real sunshine on the feathers.


That is disappointing to hear, is it even worth it then?


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

If you can't move the bird to a window or somewhere where it can get some natural sunlight, you may want to suggest getting a vitamin D supplement.


----------



## Ed (Sep 18, 2008)

sesamestick said:


> Truly, I would rather put the birds in a safe wire cage and put them in the sunshine and fresh air for an hour at least three times a week in the winter and every day on the warm weather days.


If you can manage to do this IMHO it would be your best bet.
and its free


----------



## jordanrw260 (Nov 5, 2008)

I live in St.Louis, and it is like 30 degrees outside. Isn't that too cold especially if its use to 72 inside?


----------



## jordanrw260 (Nov 5, 2008)

but maybe the bulb could be useful for the winter season. Then once it gets warm I can let the bird sit outside for a couple hours a day?


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

jordanrw260 said:


> but maybe the bulb could be useful for the winter season. Then once it gets warm I can let the bird sit outside for a couple hours a day?


good idea, some natural light and this together would be worth it....


----------



## jordanrw260 (Nov 5, 2008)

I went ahead and ordered this w/ a bulb. http://www.petmountain.com/show_pro...=froogle&utm_medium=datafeed&utm_term=513771#

not too expensive, and has to be better than nothing during these gloomy winter months in St.Louis.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

jordanrw260 said:


> I went ahead and ordered this w/ a bulb. http://www.petmountain.com/show_pro...=froogle&utm_medium=datafeed&utm_term=513771#
> 
> not too expensive, and has to be better than nothing during these gloomy winter months in St.Louis.


I say try it , what do you have to lose, let us know if you and the pigeon likes it.


----------



## jordanrw260 (Nov 5, 2008)

I got the light today, and the bird loves it. Sat underneath it all night. I have never seen the bird so calm and look so happy. I even opened the door for it to get out of the cage but didn't even want to move away from the light!

good buy! I approve


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

That is good news, seems like I have been hearing alot of egg probs with house birds, I think they really need some of this light, and when weather permits some freshair sunshine. bet it made you feel good to please your birds


----------



## jbangelfish (Mar 22, 2008)

*Full spectrum light is good*

I raised many cage birds under such lights. As someone else said, it requires a good 12 hours of this to equal a very short time in the sun. Timers are also best as birds do much better with a regular schedule. Many birds will not breed without this schedule.

Bill


----------

